# Beautiful male pigeon for adoption



## moser9 (Feb 13, 2003)

Male feral pigeon. Hand fed, raised from infancy. Good temperment,happy, healthy. Loves to be handled. Never been outside. I want to give my bird to someone who will appreciate him. Let him fly in the house like I do.


----------



## BirdWhisperer13 (Jul 14, 2003)

Where are u located? I am looking for a pet pigeon for a 4-H project.


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

Where are you located? I'm in Arizona and would be happy to give another pige a home in my home


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hi*

i will appreciate him and have three other birds i will put him with if willing to give it email me [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

gogo45 said:


> i will appreciate him and have three other birds i will put him with if willing to give it email me [email protected]


Gogo45 .. ya gotta start looking at how old these threads are. It would also be helpful if you would go to the General Forum and introduce yourself including where you are located and what type of pigeons you have and/or are interested in. If you have pictures of your birds and loft, those would be most appreciated also.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

seems very eager doesnt he/she


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I already sent this member a private message a while back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry, I pretty much just got on and have been going down the list of new post lol hope you got a handle on the situation


----------

